# Another BTO bites the dust.



## swmnhay

https://www.michfb.com/MI/Farm_News/Content/People/Boersen_property_for_sale/


----------



## PaMike

Wow, a lot of those BTO lease most of their land. Those guys actually owned 14,000 acres. Holy cow...


----------



## Palmettokat

The reason for this is not known, there are many reasons a business can and does fail. I recognize many farm acres move out of family ownership each year, some at their decision and some not and regardless the reason I hate to see the farm acreage around me shrinking ever year.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Let me guess what happened - they took on too much debt.


----------



## OhioHay

Didn't they take on a bunch of Stamps ground?


----------



## swmnhay

OhioHay said:


> Didn't they take on a bunch of Stamps ground?


yea I believe so.IIRC they bought it from the bankruptcy court.Also took the farming leases.

What really burns is Boerson was financed by CHS a coop owned by farmers.It seems Boerson was buddies with someone high up in CHS.I didn't know they even financed farms.

CHS,Central Harvest States


----------



## danwi

Just have to google Boerson farms and you will have a little more reading.


----------



## Palmettokat

BTW, what does BTO stand for here?


----------



## carcajou

Palmettokat said:


> BTW, what does BTO stand for here?


Big tract operator. Kinda evolved in some cases to big time operator. Guys that just have to farm as much land as they can get their hands on, and don't care who they walk on to get it.


----------



## Teslan

carcajou said:


> Big tract operator. Kinda evolved in some cases to big time operator. Guys that just have to farm as much land as they can get their hands on, and don't care who they walk on to get it.


I thought it meant Big Time Operator. Either one I guess makes sense.


----------



## somedevildawg

Teslan said:


> I thought it meant Big Time Operator. Either one I guess makes sense.


Perhaps, but apparantly not dollars and cents......


----------



## Tim/South

somedevildawg said:


> Perhaps, but apparantly not dollars and cents......


Or dollars and sense.


----------



## hillside hay

A free market has always been the best hedge against greed. As free as anything is these days I suppose


----------



## swmnhay

Palmettokat said:


> BTW, what does BTO stand for here?


Alot of times it seems the BTO requires that they(the bad BTO's anyway)

1 Pay higher rents then are feasible,willing to stab neighbors,friends and relation in the back to get land.
2 Demand better deals from retailers,machinery dealers,seed co's,Banks (lower interest)
3 A few commit crop insurance fraud and banking fraud.
4 And you need to have a few 200-400K tractor pull tractors.
5 A million dollar lake house.
6 A $350K river boat to wine and dine land lords and suppliers on.
7 A BTO dome,humongus shop with cupolos.Not that they actually use it as a shop but a place to have parties, wine and dine landlords and suppliers.

Not saying all BTO's are bad but seems like quite a few are.


----------



## danwi

swmnhay said:


> Alot of times it seems the BTO requires that they(the bad BTO's anyway)
> 
> 1 Pay higher rents then are feasible,willing to stab neighbors,friends and relation in the back to get land.
> 
> 2 Demand better deals from retailers,machinery dealers,seed co's,Banks (lower interest)
> 
> 3 A few commit crop insurance fraud and banking fraud.
> 
> 4 And you need to have a few 200-400K tractor pull tractors.
> 
> 5 A million dollar lake house.
> 
> 6 A $350K river boat to wine and dine land lords and suppliers on.
> 
> 7 A BTO dome,humongus shop with cupolos.Not that they actually use it as a shop but a place to have parties, wine and dine landlords and suppliers.
> 
> Not saying all BTO's are bad but seems like quite a few are.
> 
> 4


Their crops don't all yield that well because they are spread out for miles and they don't plant on time or when they get to a field they just mud it in ready or not. And some of the hired help doesn't care, they are just collecting a check for working long hours during planting and harvest


----------



## luke strawwalker

LOL Folks DO tend to get too big for their britches...

I know of a big operation that during harvest they pulled into one of their fields to combine it and discovered that it had NEVER BEEN PLANTED! LOL

IMHO *that's* a big tip-off that you're TOO big...

But then I'm small potatoes small family operation funded out of our OWN pockets, so what do I know... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## danwi

Or they are harvesting fields that don't belong to them because they don't know where there field ends or where the next guy's begins or so they say.


----------



## Palmettokat

luke strawwalker said:


> LOL Folks DO tend to get too big for their britches...
> 
> I know of a big operation that during harvest they pulled into one of their fields to combine it and discovered that it had NEVER BEEN PLANTED! LOL
> 
> IMHO *that's* a big tip-off that you're TOO big...
> 
> But then I'm small potatoes small family operation funded out of our OWN pockets, so what do I know... LOL
> 
> Later! OL J R
> 
> You know peace and satisfaction..


----------

